# اعطال الطائرات ... أسبابها ... أنواعها ... كيف نتعامل معها ...نقلل من حدوثها...ونمنع



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اعطال الطائرات ... أسبابها ... أنواعها ... كيف نتعامل معها ... *



*نقلل من حدوثها ... ونمنع تكرارها ( الجزء الاول )*​


*من اهم المصاعب التي تواجه مهندسي وفنيي الطيران هي أعطال الطائرات والتي تزداد في كثير من الاحيان خلال فترة الصيف بسبب ارتفاع درجات الحرارة . ولكن علينا ان لا نستسلم لها بل ندرس ونحلل انواعها وأسباب حدوثها ونأخذ العبر والدروس ونضع الحلول لمعالجتها وتقليل حدوثها ومنع تكرارها . فما هو العطل ومتى نقول ان هذه الطائرة عاطلة او تلك : *


*1 . عطل الطائرة : *


*هو حالة فنية تخرج الطائرة من صلاحيتها بشكل دائم او مؤقت ويكون لاحد الاسباب التالية : *
*أ . حصول عطب معين في احدى المنظومات *
*ب . توقف طيرانها بسبب نقص مادة احتياطية غير متوفرة *
*ج . استحقاق الطائرة لتنفيذ نشرة تحسين معينة او مجموعة نشرات ( **Bulletins** )** صادرة من الشركة المصنعة للطائرة **مطلوب تنفيذها فورا و**يتطلب تامين مواد غير متوفرة او استقدام خبراء للتنفيذ*
*د . استحقاق الطائرة للفحص الدوري ( المبرمج ) بموجب خطط الصيانة المثبتة في الكتب الفنية . *
*ه . انتهاء اعمار المحارك او الهيكل او بعض الاجزاء المركبة عليها *
*و . حصول حدث ادى الى اضرار تتطلب تامين مواد ويستغرق وقتا لاصلاحها *


*2 . انواع اعطال الطائرات : *


*أ . اعطال تصنيعية *
*وهي الاعطال التي عادة ما تكتشف بعد استلام الطائرات الجديدة التي تستخدم لاول مرة من خلال تكرارها على جميع الطائرات ذات النوع ( الطراز ) الواحد او ربما تحدث على طائرة واحدة فقط او منظومة واحدة او جزء محدد من اجزاء الطائرة او بعد بلوغ ساعات طيران او ساعات اشتغال محددة او عند استخدام نظام محدد وبشكل مستمر ومتكرر وهنا يجب مفاتحة الشركة المصنعة لهذه الطائرة او لذلك الجزء لغرض دراسة الاسباب ووضع الحلول الفنية اللازمة لمعالجة الموضوع بعد ان يتم تزويد الشركة من قبل الطرف المستخدم بالبيانات عن الاعطال المكتشفة وبالارقام والتواريخ ومعدلات تكرار الحدوث . *


*ب . اعطال ناتجة عن الاستهلاك *
*وهي اعطال طبيعية تحصل بسبب استخدام الطائرة واجزائها المختلفة كالاطارات والبطاريات الجوية والفلاتر والزيوت والهايدروليك والأجزاء المطاطية والواشرات والكثير من الاجزاء المتحركة كاجزاء المولدات والموتورات حيث يجب استبدالها عند الاستحقاق وبعكسه تعتبر الطائرة عاطلة ...... الخ . *


*ج . اعطال ناتجة عن انتهاء عمر الاستخدام اوساعات الاشتغال المحددة في كتب الصيانة *
*يعتبر الجهاز او الجزء عاطلا اذا انتهى عمر الاستخدام المحدد له بالساعات او بالسنين او باي متغير اخر تحدده الشركة المصنعة للطائرة او لاجزاءها ويجب استبداله فورا ودون تاخير او اتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة لتمديد عمره ( بقرار فني ومن جهة فنية مخولة ) لاعادة الطائرة لصلاحيتها . *


*د . اعطال ناتجة عن الاهمال واللامبالاة*
*وهي تلك التي تحدث بسبب عدم اتخاذ تحوطات الامان اللازمة اثناء العمل على الطائرات وعدم الاكتراث لعواقب عمل ما من قبل احد الفنيين او بسبب عدم اخذ العبر والدروس من اخطاء سابقة او بسبب الاستعجال وعدم التأني وعدم الدقة في تنفيذ الاعمال الفنية ... الخ *


*ه . اعطال ناتجة عن اخطاء فنية وسوء استخدام بسبب قلة الخبرة وضعف المستوى الفني والتدريب*
*وهذا يحدث اثناء تكليف اشخاص غير مخولين او ذوي خبرة محدودة**وتأهيل ضعيف لتنفيذ اعمال فنية مهمة يحتاج تنفيذها الى الخبرة والممارسة او ناتجة عن التدخل في اعمال التخصصات الاخرى من خلال العبث بسويجات او عتلات منظومات تابعة لغير تخصصك حبا في الاطلاع وهي ممارسات خاطئة يجب تجنبها , او الهبوط الرديء من قبل طيار ذو خبرة ضعيفة . *


*و . اعطال ناتجة عن عدم الالتزام بتنفيذ برامج الصيانة في اوقاتها المحددة ( عند الاستحقاق ) بحسب التعليمات الفنية المثبة في كتب الصيان**ة*
*فكثيرا ما يؤجل تنفيذ الصيانة بحسب الاستحقاق اما بسبب زحمة العمل في خطوط الصيانة واما رغبة في تنفيذ مهمات طيران تجارية اضافية لكسب المال على حساب السلامة الجوية وهذا ما تفعله بعض شركات الطيران التجارية .*


*ز . اعطال ناتجة عن تجاوز محدوديات الاستخدام الفني الصحيح للطائرة والمنظومات المركبة عليها من قبل الطيارين او الفنيين*
*وهذا يحصل على الارض واثناء الطيران من تجاوز لمحدوديات الموصفات الفنية لاستخدام الطائرة ككل ( هيكل , محرك , منظومات ) والامثلة كثيرة على هذا منها :*
*ـــ تجاوز محدوديات استخدام أنظمة عمل محارك الطائرات على الارض وفي الجو *
*ـــ عدم الاهتمام بارتفاع درجات الحرارة اثناء عمل بعض المنظومات*
*ـــ تجاوز محدوديات وزن الاقلاع او وزن الهبوط او توزيع الحمولة في غرفة الشحن *
*ـــ تجاوز محدوديات كميات الوقود المسموحة القصوى والدنيا *
*...... الخ *


*ح . **اعطال تجر اعطال اخرى بسبب **التراكم و**عدم المعالجة ووضع الحلول*
*حيث ان بعض الطائرات عندما يتوقف طيرانها بسبب عطل ما ( ربما يكون بسيط جدا ) يبدأ الفنيين بنزع الاجهزة والمعدات الصالحة منها لمعالجة واصلاح اعطال في طائرات اخرى ( وكثيرا ما يحدث هذا دون توثيق او حصر للاجهزة المنزوعة مما يسبب مشاكل فنية خطيرة ) وبدلا من يتخذوا الاجراءات الفنية الصحيحة لاصلاحها راحوا يزيدوا من اعطالها **وهذا من الاخطاء الفادحة التي تحدث اثناء استخدام الطائرات يجب الابتعاد عن ممارستها . *


*ط . اعطال ناتجة عن التوقف الطويل عن الطيران*
*لان كل طائرة تتوقف عن الطيران لفترة تزيد عن شهر واحد دون تشغيل ودون فحص كهربائي لمنظوماتها سيلاحظ الفنيين ظهور اعطال لم تكن موجودة قبل توقفها عن الطيران ولذلك يجب اتخاذ كافة الاجراءات لمنع التوقف عن الطيران لفترات طويلة اضافة الى الاجراءات الفنية الاخرى اللازم تنفيذها اثناء عملية التوقف الطويل ( من خزن واعادة خزن وفك الخزن لبعض اجزاءها كالمحركات والفحوصات الكهربائية المختلفة للمنظومات ) .*


*ي . اعطال مفاجئة غير متوقعة : *
*وهي الاعطال التي تحدث بشكل مفاجئ وغير متوقع مثلما يحدث احيانا عند دخول طير في احد محارك الطائرة اثناء الاقلاع او الهبوط اودخول جسم غريب اثناء التشغيل الارضي او خروج الطائرة من مدرج المطار بعد هبوط صعب ناتج عن تغير الظروف الجوية المفاجئة ..... الخ . *


*وهناك من يصنفها عل اساس مدى تاثيرها على سلامة الطيران *


*اولا . اعطال لا يمكن ان تطير الطائرة قبل معالجتها لاهميتها ولتاثيرها على سلامة الطيران .*
*ثانيا . اعطال يمكن ان تطير الطائرة وهي موجودة وارجاء تصليحها الى وقت لاحق لعدم اهميتها**وعدم تاثيرها على سلامة الطيران .*


*يجب الاشارة هنا الى ان هذا النظام في تقييم الاعطال هو النظام المتبع في صيانة الطائرات لامريكية والبريطانية والفرنسية بشكل عام اما النظام المتبع في صيانة الطائرات الروسية والصينية والدول التي كانت تسمى شرقية فلن يسمح لاي طائرة بالطيران وفيها عطل واحد مهما كان صغيرا او كبيرا الا في الحالات التالية :*


*أولا . وجود حالة استثنائية أمنية تتطلب نقل الطائرة من مكان الى اخر .*
*ثانيا . لأغراض تنفيذ الصيانة الدورية المبرمجة ولطيرة واحدة فقط .*
*ثالثا . لتنفيذ العمرة في البلد المصنع ولطيرة واحدة فقط . *


*3 . كيف نتعامل مع الاعطال *


*هناك نوعين من الاجراءات يجب اتخاذها عند التعامل مع اعطال الطائرات هما :*
*أ . اجراءات التصليح *
*ب . اجراءات تقليل حدوثها ومنع تكرارها *
*ج . الاعطال المشتركة مع تخصص اخر وهي عادة تكون من اعقد الاعطال من حيث تحديد الجزء العاطل وكيفية المعالجة والوقت المستغرق .*​



*في الختام تقبلوا تحياتي وسيكون موضوعنا في الجزء الثاني : ( كيف نتعامل مع الاعطال ) ؟*




*امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*




*لا تنسونا بالدعاء*​


----------



## هادي اليماني (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى 


تفصيل و بسيط الفهم

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد المشهداني (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير 
اخي العزيز الفعال جدا محمد زرقة
نحن عندما ننشر المواضيع في النت غايتنا نشر العلم والمعرفة لمن يريد ولا نريد جزاءا من احد الا من الله ونحتسبه لنا صدقة جارية باذن الله 
والدال على الخير كفاعله ... وذلك سيكون لك نفس الاجر عندما تدل على او تنقل موضوع من منتدى الى اخر لكن الامانة العلمية وعدم سرقة جهد الاخرين تحتم عليك ذكر المصدر الاصلي وكاتب الموضوع وحسب علمي قوانين جميع المنتديات تقر بهذا
ارجو الاشارة الى رابط الموضوع وكاتبه مستقبلا 
واليكم رابط الموضوع الذي نشر في منتديات خط الطيران :

اعطال الطائرات ... أسبابها ... أنواعها ... كيف نتعامل معها ...نقلل من حدوثها...ونمنع تكرارها ( الجزء الاول ) ‏(




123 ) 

ارجو ان لا يتكرر ذلك حفظا للحقوق


----------



## moroco (22 سبتمبر 2009)

والله سبقتك يا أخي العزيز عماد المشهداني لما يفعلة الاخ المحترم محمد زرقة 

وقد نشرت له الرد الاتى فى اكثر من عشرة مواضيع له امس 




> *يا أخى لا نريد نقل أرشيف المنتديات الهندسية الاخرى على الانترنت الى منتدانا
> 
> فمثلما لا نحب النقل المجرد من منتدانا .. فلا نحب النقل اليه
> 
> ...



ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادى 

فقد قام الاخ المحترم بتحرير اكثرة من عشرة مواضيع خلال اقل من خمس دقائق امس - وما زال - فى حين قد يكلف الموضوع الواحد صاحبة ساعات او ايام لتحضيرة 


نرجو من المسئولين التصرف بحزم لمنع ذلك


----------



## عماد المشهداني (22 سبتمبر 2009)

moroco قال:


> والله سبقتك يا أخي العزيز عماد المشهداني بإظهار الإشمئزاز لما يفعلة الاخ المحترم محمد زرقة
> وقد نشرت له الرد الاتى فى اكثر من عشرة مواضيع له امس
> ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادى
> امر مثير للإشمئزاز فقد قام الاخ المحترم بتحرير اكثرة من عشرة مواضيع خلال اقل من خمس دقائق امس - وما زال - فى حين قد يكلف الموضوع الواحد صاحبة ساعات او ايام لتحضيرة
> ...


 حياك الله اخي العزيز moroco
اشكرك لما ابديته عدم الرضى وهذا يعبر عن خلقك العالي
نحن لسنا ضد نقل المواضيع من منتدى الى اخر فالغاية ان يستفيد اكثر عدد من الناس ولا نبغي في ذلك سوى رضا الله
لكن ما نطلبه من الاخ او من اي شخص ينقل موضوع ان يذكر المصدر الاصلي للنشر واسم صاحب الموضوع حفظا للحقوق سيما وانه كما تفضلت فان اعداد الموضوع الواحد احيانا يستغرق عشرة ايام 
ثم اليس من المستغرب ان يقوم شخص بانزال اكثر من عشرة مواضيع خلال اقل من عشرة دقائق ؟؟؟؟
اين اخواننا المشرفين ؟؟؟؟ وما هو دورهم ازاء هكذا حالة مستغربة وغير لائقة !!!!!!!


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

اولا : لا يوجد مايمنع من اقتباس المعلوات من اي منتدي اخر اذا ارفق اسم المنتدى مع الموضوع واذا كان احد مشاراكاتي خالي من اسم المصدر فقد يكون تقصير مني وهذا لم يتكرر في كل المواضيع التي شاركت بها. كما ان اقتباس المعلومات من اي موقع او منتدى اخر قد يفيد بعض الاخوة الغير مطلعة بكل النتديات او المواقع الاخرة كذلك احب توضيح ان مشاركاتي كلها ليست منقولة فيوجد مشاركات جديدة لا توجد في اي مكان اخر.
ثانيا: عما قالاه الزميلان عماد المشهداني و moroco باني قمت بوضع العديد من المشاركات في خمس دقائق فهذا ليس عمل غير لائق وانا لم اضر باحد.


----------



## عماد المشهداني (23 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام وعليكم اخي العزيز الزرقة
يبدو انك لم تفهم ما كتبناه لك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يااخي ... جهود الاخرين وتنسبه لك وكانك انت الذي كتبت كل هذه المواضيع
واذكرك بالية الكريمة :
( لاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْرَحُونَ بِمَا أَتَواْ وَّيُحِبُّونَ أَن يُحْمَدُواْ بِمَا لَمْ يَفْعَلُواْ فَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّهُمْ بِمَفَازَةٍ }
واكرر اننا لسنا ضد ما نقلته ليستفيد منه الناس فهذه هي رغبتنا ولكن عليك ان تذكر المصدر واسم الكاتب لتكسب الاجر والثواب لانك دليت على خير بحسب قول الرسول صلى الله علي وسلم 
( الدال على الخير كفاعله ). لكن عدم ذكر المصدر واسم كاتب الموضوع يدخل في باب سرقة جهود الاخرين وفي باب الاية الكريمة التي ذكرتها لك اعلاه .
ثم اننا لم نستخدم اية الفاظ غير جميلة ... بل خاطبناك بكل احترام ولازلنا ولم نتجنى عندما قلنا نزلت عشرة مواضيع خلال عشرة دقائق ... لاحظ توقيتات المواضيع العشرة التي انزليتها مساء يوم 22 / 9 وجميعها لم تذكر لا المصدر ولا اسم صاحب الموضوع
كان المطلوب منك الاعتذار عما فعلته بدلا من ردك الغريب العجيب !!!!!!!!!!!
تحياتي​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (23 سبتمبر 2009)

تمــت مـعالجه الامــر في هذا الموضوع ,, 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154721.html

و نرجــو اظهــار روح التفاهم و الود بيننا كاخوه و اصـدقاء قبل كل شي


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (27 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## msaid999 (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ...


----------



## المسبار الفضائي (29 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
ايها الاخوة... لايتوجب عتينا التركيز عتى ناقل المعلومة او مصدرها بقدر التركيز على المعلومة بذاتها
وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## zaheshuker (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## فــاهم (24 ديسمبر 2010)

تمنيت هذا التقرير باللغة الإنجليزية كان الفائدة تكون أكبر وأعم


----------

